# Get your blood pumpin



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Figured i would help get your guy's blood flowing while most of you guys wait for them to show up :jammin: . Here is some footage of our hunt last weekend.
http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto ... ppuser=698

here is a link to the thread about our weekend. Pretty good story to read about. :beer: :thumb: 
http://www.huntingsnows.com/cgi-bin/yab ... 1139851880


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Nice video. Cant wait. :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

That last part where all those snows swing in is nice.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

not cool man, not cool............why would you do that to us nodak boys.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice work Juvy!

Definate "O" face on that last flock that swung into the decoys..

CAnt wait til they hit Nodak!!


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Great footage, we had about the same thing happen to us last night but they were freakin' mallards! Got buzzed by several flocks, must have seen a thousand birds and not one snow. Its early though.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Man that took forever to download, good footage tho!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I didn't hear any calling. Get them sob's :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice Clip!!

Is it March Yet??


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

No calling, the ecaller season opens this saturday here and the wind was blowing so damn hard we were just wasting our breath calling.

Foldem


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Thats Awesome :beer:


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Was that a Canada in the foreground with the snows taken? Did not think it was legal to take anything but snows/ross' during spring??

Just wondering...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

nothing like 1000's of kamikaze sob's coming right at ya.... take'em 

Thanks... I like it like that!!!


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Slider, last weekend was the closer of our dark goose season. We cant use ecallers until this saturday.

Foldem


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh man, nice video! Come on March! :beer:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

OMFG. that last part was amazing. I couldn't do anything but sit back and laugh me arse off with envy :beer:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad you guys liked it. Figured we would tease you guys for a while. Since we have them down here for now.

That was still in our regular season for snows and honkers(last weekend). This Saturday starts our CO order. Cant wait to use the ecaller. There were some groups that we could have got for sure with the ecaller the day before that one in the field.

We dumped 14 birds out of that last flock with 10 shots. They were tight for sure :wink: . Got a bonus Blue necker on a ross with those 14 also that nobody saw. dd:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice footage Juvy!!


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

I am very jelous :******:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I forgot how much I loved hunting those things. Last fall was the first fall that I can remember where I didn't hunt those things. May have to this spring! The sheer noise of thousands of birds on top of you is just nuts. I love that. Probably the best thing in the world to experience other than sex...but it's dang close! I


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ryan, how can you forget the muddy day we had with the thousands of a honkers on top of us?

Great footage bye the way..


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

True, very true. That was awesome! Of course, my boots weighed about 50 pounds each which sucked but man was it fun. I've never had that many honks at once come into the dekes. With that wind that day, it took forever for them to get to us....that was awesome. Can't wait to do it again next year!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

how many decoys were used??


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Man it is going to be a naughty spring with all those juvies. 8)


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job juvy! Were you hunting in the northeast part of colorado. Those should be the same birds that come through my area.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

redlegg,
we used a small spread mainly because the wind was blowing 40+ at times and the hardcores(10doz) all blew to the other side of the lake. Not to mention the ground was almost frozen solid. We were lucky to get in what windsocks we did.

PJ, 
we didnt really shoot many Juvies this outing. on Sat. we only got 12 juvies and the film day we only shot 2 juvies. We do pretty good on the adults as well. Two weekends ago it was mostly juvies. Just depends. These were new birds. I agree though the juvie pop. should make for a great season.

Nebgoose,
we were in Notellem County and on Udontknow Lake :wink: . but ya generally the Colorado birds may be the ones you hunt if you hunt Wyoming/Scotts Bluff areas or maybe McCoughnehey(sp)


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

how come there is a canada goose infront of all those snow geese you shot


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Foldem said:


> Slider, last weekend was the closer of our dark goose season. We cant use ecallers until this saturday.
> 
> Foldem


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Third times the charm eh GB3??

Foldem


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What about the forth? :wink: :lol:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

what is with the Dark goose in the front of the pic??

Oh wait i shot it and it was still in season


----------

